# Metricide 14 vs Seachem Excel



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Just want to share, just in case some of you doesnt know Metricide 14 works the same with Seachems Excel and its a lot cheaper. A 1 gal of Metricide 14 I got recently on e bay is $23 shipped. 2 Liters of Seachem Excel will sell about $40. Excluding shipping.

Ive seen amazing result using Metricide 14 without paying too much.
TPT has a good thread of this if you want to read more.


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

isnt metricide 14 also more concentrated than excel out of the bottle?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi acitydweller,

Yes, Metricide 14 is stronger than Excel.
Metricide14 is 2.6% glutaraldehyde
Seachem Excel is 1.5% glutaraldehyde


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Is metricide 14 used as a carbon substitute or is it a disinfectant? I've looked it up and its intended use is disinfectant, does it just happen to be used as the same thing as excel?

Also, what is the difference between metricide 14 and 28, only thing I see difference is one is 2.6% and one is 2.5%


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi latchdan,



latchdan said:


> Is metricide 14 used as a carbon substitute or is it a disinfectant? I've looked it up and its intended use is disinfectant, does it just happen to be used as the same thing as excel?


Yes; both.



latchdan said:


> Also, what is the difference between metricide 14 and 28, only thing I see difference is one is 2.6% and one is 2.5%


That is the difference. BTW, if a bottle of 'additive' is included with the bottle that you order *do not add it. *


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi latchdan,
> 
> Yes; both.
> 
> That is the difference. BTW, if a bottle of 'additive' is included with the bottle that you order *do not add it. *


I've been searching old posts and someone said the 28 has a surfactant in it? Is it harmful?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi latchdan,

Yes, Metricide 28 does contain a surfactant. The surfactant is sodium nitrite and it is about 1% of the volume. Sodium nitrite is sometimes used as a food additive and is not toxic at normal dosages. The 1% in the Metricide 28 shouldn't cause any issues but if you are concerned go with the Metricide 14.


----------

